# Pictures of Maddie Stacked.



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

she's a perty girl to me!

.. i dont know much of anythingon stacking..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't know a whole lot about stacking either, but one suggestion... next time you work on this, try to get a shot straight on from the side (like you got the straight on shots from her front, down at her level and not on an angle from the front)... it will make it easier to see exactly what position the feet are in and probably allow for more constructive replies. It looks to me like the back legs might need to go back a smidge, but like I said, it's a bit hard to tell if it's just from the angle the picture is taken. That said, she's a very pretty girl! And I loved the fluffy butt shot!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

Caryn,

Definitely take a shot from the side next time. When taking photos of dogs if you want the pictures to look 10 times better take them from their level. Same goes true with kids, family photos where people are sitting, etc.

That is one of the biggest things people forget to do. So, to take the photo of your dog you will either have to kneel or squat down. When people see me take photos of kids and dogs they just laugh, I look like a dork, but it usually makes for some great photos.

Here is an example. I almost have my butt in the snow in this photo:
Gage Playing in Snow

Happy picture taking. Your girl is very pretty!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Explaining how to stack a dog via the written word is difficult - it is much better to have someone knowledgeable show you in person. But, I'll try:


When I am teaching novices in my handling class, I teach them to think of the stack in terms of 1-2-3-4 - outside front, inside front, outside rear, inside rear.
Holding her head head up, using your show collar, set up the front first. Make sure the collar is well under her jaw, and any loose "throatiness" is pulled down. Make sure that you are placing your hand at & above the elbow when setting up the front, and the leg should be straight down from the shoulder, and turn her feet slightly IN. She is toeing out in the photos. If you turn them slightly in when setting her up, they will sort of "slide" back to being straight. Set up both front - outside, then inside (1-2). 
Now for the rear - still holding the collar - using the hock joint set up the outside rear, again putting her rear feet towards being pigeon toed (she is slighlty cowhocked in your photos) and they will, like the front, "slide" to straight. Then the inside rear. Now you can bait, if you use bait, or smoothly run the hand not holding the collar down her neck, across the topline, and to her tail, which should be held out. 
Since you have told me that she doesn't like showing, you need to make it fun for her. I would start by teaching her to catch bait - this becomes a game and is helpful when free stacking to keep them animated and focused. *Note - a free stack is VERY important, and unless the dog puts their own feet where they should be ie NOT toeing in or out, or with rear legs cow hocked or stationed as a GSD, it can actually be detrimental - a judge wants to see the dog at it's best - a bad free stack, or even a marginal one - is worse than none at all.
I will see if we can get pics of the stacking process (1-2-3-4) if interested.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Laura, 

Thanks for helping me, on the stacking. The reason why I didn't get good pictures is because I did it in the dining room. And our table was in the way. So I tried my best, I'll go out today and try to get some good ones.

I'm attaching a picture of this really neat wooden box that I saw on my DVD that I got yesterday. From Debbie Oster's "See The Difference" Golden grooming DVD. I think it would help teaching Maddie to 'stand' and stand nicely on the table. But I've also seen it at shows, it costs a pretty penny. My uncle is a carpenter so I think we could ask him to help make us one. But I wanted to know what it is called...

Thanks for all your help... I would BE VERY interested in the stacking process...message me or leave a comment on this thread. THANK YOU!! 

Here is the picture:










Yes, I know it's from the TV, but I just want to know what it's called. I didn't know how else to describe it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Hey Laura,
> 
> Thanks for helping me, on the stacking. The reason why I didn't get good pictures is because I did it in the dining room. And our table was in the way. So I tried my best, I'll go out today and try to get some good ones.
> 
> ...


 
I would NOT recommend these, particularly for Maddie. Happy Feet (or the various other names for them) is a training method that I do not advocate. Dogs learn to stand in the stacked position, yes, but for fear of falling off. This does not foster a love for stacking, to be sure, and since Maddie already has issues with not liking the ring, I think this would be very detrimental. I have seen dogs standing for literally hours - there is a man in our area with a really nice GWHP bitch who he has on them the entire time he is grooming/stripping her. She never moves a muscle, and is the same way in the ring. But, she has lost her "spark". From a judging standpoint, if looking at 2 dogs of equal quality, one who doesn't move a muscle but lacks atitude/spark, the other a bit "dancey' but happy and animated, guess who I am going to put up!? I also find the device is often used by "lazy trainers" looking for instant gratification. JMHO.
I'll work on some photos for you...


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

PG, I would Love to see your photos of the stack process as well. I can stack a Cocker with no problems, but as you know I am a newbie when it comes to Goldens.

Thanks in advance!

Nathan


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey PointGold...

hope this isn't asking for too much or too soon...do you by chance have those pictures?

And Laura...are there any Earth-shattering books out there...that you would recommend to me, that might help me out?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Hey PointGold...
> 
> hope this isn't asking for too much or too soon...do you by chance have those pictures?
> 
> And Laura...are there any Earth-shattering books out there...that you would recommend to me, that might help me out?


 
We will take the pics tomorrow and post them, have been busy with extraneous holiday stuff and errands. AND, just figured the camera out...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok thanks Laura!!! I really appreciate it...I'll be happily waiting!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You can also teach them to self stack. It's not terribly hard, as I discovered just today.

Have a pocket full of treats (little thumbnail sized ones).

Get her to come to you while you have the treat in hand - holding it right about the center of your chest. When she comes and stands still looking up at you, give her the treat.

If she sits, put your foot under her tummy (in between her front legs) and nudge her back end up by lifting up your foot.

If she jumps, pick up your knee (do not knee her....just put your knee between her and you)

If she keeps pushing forward.......walk slowly TOWARDS her. She'll back up. Then stop and she'll stop.

When she stands, looking at the treat, give it to her. You can use words like "stand" or "look at me". I do both depending on where I'm holding the treat.

If you do this a few minutes a couple of times a day.....she'll start self stacking, or at least standing attentively so you can get on her side and then start the stacking routine.

Make sure she's not around any other dogs while you're doing this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, what a great, useful thread from the past. I practiced stacking the puppy I am babysitting, and we both concentrated hard.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

*Klondike at 9 1/2 months*

I took this picture yesterday of Klondike....the puppy I kept from Lexi's litter. I have had him in some obedience classes, and beginning handlers class. I have a really bad back...ruptured disc's from a car accident, and unfortunately find it very hard on my back. I wish there was a handler close to me to put him in a few Specialty shows. I took him to watch a show his Sire... Sol... was in close to us...and many owners and handlers inquired about when he would be debuting in the show ring.
I am very proud of this boy, as we took our time in matching what we hoped to be the best possible stud for Lexi. We couldn't be happier with our choice.
Show people here on the forum....please feel free to leave any comments you might have on him....good or bad....all are welcome!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that my kids may be show quality but I can't get them to stack for the life of me.
I dangle the remote for the Wii in front of my 11-year old and he still just slouches on the couch and says "Dad, don't be such a dork."
He's got such a strong top line, too, but the only time I see it is when I threaten to withhold his allowance. 
Suggestions?

allen


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a cute kid, AVincent. I think he will win BISS.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

He takes after his mother.
It always pays to start with a quality bi... nevermind.


----------

